
The 17 highest-paying companies in Silicon Valley - the_duke
http://www.businessinsider.de/highest-paying-companies-silicon-valley-2016-8/
======
masonic
In all of those showcase photos spanning all of those companies, is there a
_single_ person over the age of 35?

